# New Member (Glos)



## meaorst (Nov 20, 2008)

Hi all, I'm new to Motorhomes and have not even got one yet, I have one on order though which I should get in the new year, end of February or early March and will hopefully be doing a tour of the UK when I get it, is there anyone on the forum who takes a cat with them on there travels? I would be interested to know if there is.
By the way my name is Mart.


----------



## lenny (Nov 20, 2008)

Hi and welcome Mart ,I dont take a cat but I take a dog thats about the same size as a cat who loves chasing them

BTW What make is the motorhome do you have on order??


----------



## Deleted member 4053 (Nov 20, 2008)

*welcome*

Hi there welcome to the site, Like Lenny we have a dog,who loves travelling.

I'm sure the cat will be ok

what van have you on order?


Weez
Tony


----------



## meaorst (Nov 20, 2008)

Thanks for the warm welcome guys, I have a Burstner Ixeo it674G on order, took the plunge at the NEC Birmingham show, will be just me and the cat using it so should be fairly comfortable, the Ixeo was called the Quadro before Audi complained about the name so they changed it to Ixeo, found this site to have lots of good and relevant info for the type of Motorhoming I want to do so I will be here regularly.
Mart.


----------



## jimmnlizz (Nov 20, 2008)

Hi Mart, welcome aboard!  If you could train your cat to answer a whistle  then it should be easy enough.   We have a pair of miniature Dachshunds and they, don't always, ignore the whistle!  Mind you, they don't chase things.  You could also try a lead and a harness! Joking aside, I think you should be OK with a cat onboard. I have seen them in motorhomes and canal boats before now. I also knew a lady who took a parrot with her quite regularly.     JIM!!


----------



## hollyhymer (Nov 21, 2008)

Hi Mart..
Like yourself,we only joined a few days ago,and are picking our new van(our first) up shortly.

We also visited the NEC..and found it to be very interesting,although we didnt purchase there...

Happy Motor Homing .
regards
Holly


----------



## Galway (Nov 21, 2008)

Welcome.

We have seen dogs, cats and birds in Motorhomes.

We also seen a Inguana[wrong spelling] crawling around a dashboard.

Go with the flow its your MH.


----------

